# reccomendations for english speaking obgyn around west jkt



## wl_nat (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I am currently pregnant and is looking for a good english speaking obgyn in jkt, if possible west jkt. I have already visited an obgyn here and I was kind of disappointed cos both obgyn and I cant seem to communicate well. Anyone has any reccomendations? 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------

